# 3 mile bridge question



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Would anyone bother fishing the bridge during the daytime?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

yes the bridge is generally a good place to fish anytime


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hydro therapy2 know a lot more then me this has just been my recent experience.. 

I had been fishing the bridge during the day the past few times we went out and didn't do very well . yesterday we were there early with no luck. Cruised around went to the pass and then came back around 5 pm. we hit the exact same places with the same baits the evening fishing was awesome! caught 2 hammerhead sharks 4 other sharks and unlimited white trout and lady fish lol .

with that being said we are still fairly new at catching saltwater fish 
other people were catching fish during the day. Saw a few kings , shark and white trout get caught on other boats during the day just not on my boat


----------

